# Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Hallo,

hier ist derzeit eine DSL bis zu  16000 (im letzten halben Jahr leider all zu oft nur noch dsl 12000) Anschluss gebucht mit Speedport W504 V.
Wir haben nur eine Zimmer DVB-T Antenne und somit guckt die Freundin gern Serien über Amazon Prime. Andere TV Quellen fallen aufgrund der Werbung flach.

Es wird de facto unspielbar grade CS und co.

Ich habe nun die möglichkeit DSL 25000 zu Buchen (eine frechheit dass ich jetzt den Nachbarn bandbreite wegkaufen muss um wieder meine Garantierten 16000 (bei 25mbit) zu haben.)
Im zweifelsfall stehe ich aber nur unwesentlich besser da als jetzt.

Ich hab im Studium viel mit Industrial Ethernet gemacht und weiß um VLANs, QoS usw. 

was mich jetzt stört ist dass im Endkundenbereich nichts ORDENTLICHES zu finden ist. Selbst wenn ich mir jetzt eine Fritzbox 7490 zulege(199€) so scheint diese das Problem auch nicht richtig zu lösen. Es muss doch möglich sein ein Gerät zu finden mit dem ich im allerschlimmstenfall (sollte reine priorisierung nicht helfen) einfach die Bandbreite des TV einschränken kann (denn auch mit 10 Mbit kann man problemlos gucken, zum Zocken brauche ich ja quasi nichts an Bandbreite da gehts nur um Latenz).

Was meint ihr?

1.Wechsel zu 25 Mbit machen ? (für den Preis würd ich lieber die 50 nehmen, aber die gibts nich von der Telekom. Denkt ihr ich bekomme mehr als 16000 raus ? )
2. Fritzbox überhaupt rentabel ? (lohnt sich die Ausgabe oder bin ich mit anderer Hardware besser dran ? (Proxyserver))
3.Irgendwelche anderen Ideen ?

Vielen Dank

PS: Auch Handys und  Facebook (Videos starten ja automatisch mittlerweile ) sind mir ein Dorn im Auge den es zu bekämpfen gilt (Bandbreiten technisch)
PPS: Ich habe ehrlich gesagt den Verdacht in die 25 Mbit gegängelt zu werden (die Leistung meiner 16000er Leitung nimmt hier kontinuierlich ab( anfangs 15,600).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> Ich hab im Studium viel mit Industrial Ethernet gemacht und weiß um VLANs, QoS usw.


Amazon prime hat aber nix mit VLAN zu tun. Das wird nur bei provider-diensten (mir fällt gerade nur die tkom ein) verwendet. Der rest geht über das normale inet.


> 1.Wechsel zu 25 Mbit machen ? (für den Preis würd ich lieber die 50 nehmen, aber die gibts nich von der Telekom. Denkt ihr ich bekomme mehr als 16000 raus ? )


Definitiv ja, wenn du jetzt bandbreitenprobleme hast. Aber wieso muß es unbedingt die tkom sein? Was gibt es sonst noch für anbieter und was bieten die an?


> 2. Fritzbox überhaupt rentabel ? (lohnt sich die Ausgabe oder bin ich mit anderer Hardware besser dran ? (Proxyserver))


Wieso eigentlich AVM-hardware? Kennt denn niemand hier Draytek? Du kannst die ja mal den vigor 2760 anschauen wobei es aber der Vn werden sollte. (wegen voip)
Wenn du natürlich meinst das du ohne voip aus kommst, kannst du auch mal die kleinanzeigen ab grasen. Evt. schwimmen da auch welche rum...


> 3.Irgendwelche anderen Ideen ?


Erstmal nur ein router mit qos.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> Es muss doch möglich sein ein Gerät zu finden mit dem ich im allerschlimmstenfall (sollte reine priorisierung nicht helfen) einfach die Bandbreite des TV einschränken kann (denn auch mit 10 Mbit kann man problemlos gucken, zum Zocken brauche ich ja quasi nichts an Bandbreite da gehts nur um Latenz).



Du könntest eine (managed) Switch dazwischen hängen. Damit sollte das möglich sein.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Wenn du nichts an deinem Vertrag ändern willst, hilft wahrscheinlich auch ein Programm à la netLimiter. 
Allerdings bist du da auf Windows beschränkt. Sprich: Sobald sie auf einem anderen Gerät guckt, bringt dir der Limiter nichts. 

VDSL ist übrigens eine andere Technik als ADSL, weshalb du in 99% der Fälle auch wirklich die 25 Mbit/s erreichst, die dir 
die Telekom verkauft. Du solltest hierbei aber bedenken, dass der Ping mit VDSL im Vergleich zu DSL 16000 mit Fastpath/interleaving low
 um ca. 10-20ms ansteigt. Das wäre gerade bei CS nicht unbedingt wünschenswert.


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts an deinem Vertrag ändern willst, hilft wahrscheinlich auch ein Programm à la netLimiter.
> Allerdings bist du da auf Windows beschränkt. Sprich: Sobald sie auf einem anderen Gerät guckt, bringt dir der Limiter nichts.
> 
> VDSL ist übrigens eine andere Technik als ADSL, weshalb du in 99% der Fälle auch wirklich die 25 Mbit/s erreichst, die dir
> ...



@ K3n$ net Limiter auf einem Smart TV oder allen Handys => zu aufwendig bis unmöglich ? 

@ Turrican: Wollte ich auch nicht sagen. Hab die Worte nur in den Raum geworfen um zu signalisieren kein völliger Noob zu sein und schon ehr an eine Lösung gedacht (quasi eine extra Router zu TV verbindung die deutlich unter meiner Internet Bandbreite ist => damit ich den Flaschenhals quasi mit einem weiteren Flaschenhals entlaste)

QoS schön und gut ich hab halt gelesen dass er bei vollem Down / Upstream wenig hilft (der Fritzbox Dienst) jetzt weiß ich nicht wie sich der Amazon Prime Client auf dem TV verhält => zieht er vollstoff biss er fertig ist. oder nimmt er sich nur so viel dass der film nach einem kurzen buffer flüssig weitergeht.


Ping technisch wohne ich an einem super Standort. 4 -15 sind keine seltenheit  25 / 30 stören daher nicht (wobei ein kollege mit 25Mbit Tcom auch nur 5 -8 ms mehr hat als ich )


Aktuell ist es einfach so:

Ich zocke mit 1 - 3 PCs problemlos, TV geht an SD alles ok  HD Streams => ich Springe in der Minecraft Welt rum / CS lohnt erst gar nich zu starten. Aber Bandbreitentechnisch wäre sogar noch Luft => Wenn ich etwas Downloade stockt der Film zB nicht.

=> Jetzt kanns natürlich sein dass der 504V automatisch Streams bevorzugt und mein Game bremst oder es einfach in der Masse der Pakete unter geht (also verzögert abgearbeitet wird).

Ich kann nur in den 504V nicht reingucken. Die Dokumentation ist bescheiden und zu ändern wäre ohnehin nichts. Nichtmal ne alternative wie DD WRT gibts für das Ding.

T-Com muss einfach sein weil ich JETZT eine Änderung wünsche und ich mit dem Support super zufrieden bin.

Monate ohne Internet kommen auch nicht in Frage. (Umstellung ist meist Katastrophe)


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Das Aufstocken/Upgraden, sofern es denn verfügbar ist, dauert meines Wissens nach nur 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> Hab die Worte nur in den Raum geworfen um zu signalisieren kein völliger Noob zu sein und schon ehr an eine Lösung gedacht (quasi eine extra Router zu TV verbindung die deutlich unter meiner Internet Bandbreite ist => damit ich den Flaschenhals quasi mit einem weiteren Flaschenhals entlaste)


Das wäre dann aber port-throttling und das kann nur ein managed switch oder halt ein router ab 300€ aufwärts. 


> QoS schön und gut ich hab halt gelesen dass er bei vollem Down / Upstream wenig hilft (der Fritzbox Dienst)


Naja...das sollte bei dir schon gehen. Sinnlos wäre es nur bei leitungen, bei denen es nix zu verteilen gibt. (also 1 mbit und drunter) Das Qos soll ja nur dafür sorgen, das die datenpackete von deinem rechner bevorzugt, also zeitkritisch, weiter geleitet werden.


> jetzt weiß ich nicht wie sich der Amazon Prime Client auf dem TV verhält => zieht er vollstoff biss er fertig ist. oder nimmt er sich nur so viel dass der film nach einem kurzen buffer flüssig weitergeht.


Ich schätze mal das verhält sich wie youtube. Schließlich wird der TV kaum ausreichen ram haben um alles vor zu laden. (lädt also nur ein wenig vor um schwankungen ausgleichen zu können)



> , TV geht an SD alles ok  HD Streams => ich Springe in der Minecraft Welt rum / CS lohnt erst gar nich zu starten. Aber Bandbreitentechnisch wäre sogar noch Luft => Wenn ich etwas Downloade stockt der Film zB nicht.


Mit wieviel bandbreite läuft dann der download? Außerdem wäre der upload deiner online-games (ggf. inkl teamspeak oder sowas) nicht zu unterschätzen. Das braucht alles ganz schön und vor allem ist es halt zeitkritisch.


> => Jetzt kanns natürlich sein dass der 504V automatisch Streams bevorzugt und mein Game bremst oder es einfach in der Masse der Pakete unter geht (also verzögert abgearbeitet wird).


Das der speedport an den packet-prioritäten etwas ändert waage ich noch zu bezweifeln. Der wird das so durch leiten wie es kommt und das mit allem drum und dran. (evt. werden prioritäten benutzt, die die endgeräte vor geben)


> Ich kann nur in den 504V nicht reingucken.


Kein passwort oder kommst du nicht auf die geräte-seite? Für die seite im browser einfach "speedport.ip" oder "192.268.2.1" eingeben. Beim passwort ist es schwieriger, da die tkom irgendwann mal angefangen hat zufalls-passwörter zu vergeben. Wenn aber noch das alte standard-passwort verwendet wurde, hackst du da einfach 4 nullen rein.


> Nichtmal ne alternative wie DD WRT gibts für das Ding.


Fritzen nach dem letzten stand leider auch nicht. Der typ A sollte von arcadyan kommen und ein weiterer typ, der von AVM sein sollte, wurde vermutlich nie eingeführt.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Was kostet denn eigentlich so ein managed Switch, der diese Anforderung erfüllt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Das kann ich dir garnicht mal sagen, da ich bei den dingern keinen überblick habe. Ich hab allerdings zweifel, das die billigen port-thottling können zumal das feature jetzt nicht so gebräuchlich ist.
Bei den routern hätt ich meinen bintec rs232b als beispiel. Der kann port-throttling, kostete neu aber über 300€ und konnte für seine preisklasse auch recht viel. Bei draytek scheint es dagegen nur qos zu geben und bei anderen routern, die sich ein normal-sterblicher überhaupt leisten kann, hab ich auch noch nichts anderes als qos gesehen.
Wer jetzt übrigens interesse an so einem rs232b hat, es gibt welche billig in den kleinanzeiegen.  Allerdings weise ich noch darauf hin, das die dinger in der konfiguration nicht ganz ohne sind. Man sollte bei denen wissen, was man macht.


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kein passwort oder kommst du nicht auf die geräte-seite? Für die seite im browser einfach "speedport.ip" oder "192.268.2.1" eingeben. Beim passwort ist es schwieriger, da die tkom irgendwann mal angefangen hat zufalls-passwörter zu vergeben. Wenn aber noch das alte standard-passwort verwendet wurde, hackst du da einfach 4 nullen rein.



Rein gucken im Sinne wie er genau funktioniert (die Webgui ist ja na ja ... ok für otto normal aber nicht grade auskunftsreich)

Außer NAT Settings gibts da keine Sinnvollen einstellmöglichkeiten. Vielleicht noch den Sync zum gucken.

Ich möchte halt einfach gescheite Hardware die ich Konfigurieren kann (nur im Endkundenbereich fällt mir das Extrem schwer => Man sucht auf der AVM Seite zB den Begriff Quality of Service oder QoS vergeblich in den Technischen Daten)

=> es ist einfach Wischi waschi Marketing... Es gibt ja auch GAMING ROUTER ^^ WTF was soll denn das sein ? Entweder kann ich Pakete priorisieren oder Bandbreite sicher oder nicht. Ist ja egal ob jetzt ein Game oder Telefon.

Ich wäre echt dankbar für Hardwarenamen (einfach damit ich weiß bei welchem Hersteller ich verlässliche Hardware die das tut was ich will bekommen kann)

Es sollte halt nicht die Stromrechnung in Astronomische höhe Treiben (stichwort selbstgebauter x86 Router) soll aber auch genug Resourcen haben damit nichts hakt.


Ich versteh auch nicht warum man nirgendwo vernünftige Lösungen findet.

Ich bin es leid hier um meine Runde CS  Go am Abend zu betteln / die anderen zu behindern. Vor allem gibt es Serien auf die ich nicht so scharf bin die Sie dann super währenddessen gucken kann. Streaming wird ja immer populärer und wir genießen hier einfach völlig werbefreies TV. 

Dass es technisch machbar ist weiß ich auch.  Und ich denke wenn ich dafür einmalig 2 -300  Euro ausgeben muss ist es mir das auch Wert. Lieber gescheit Spielen und Fernsehn ohne Stress untereinander (es ist ja einfach so dass die Bandbreite ausreichen würde).

Dafür gibt es doch nen Markt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> Ich möchte halt einfach gescheite Hardware die ich Konfigurieren kann (nur im Endkundenbereich fällt mir das Extrem schwer => Man sucht auf der AVM Seite zB den Begriff Quality of Service oder QoS vergeblich in den Technischen Daten)


Wie gesagt, draytek oder ein gebrauchter rs232b. (link in post 9 korrigiert) Von asus-routern kenne ich das auch noch, das sie qos können. Allerdings hab ich bei denen noch keinen gesehen, der VDSL könnte. (kann der rs232b auch nur per externem modem)
Die AVM-router hatten mal in den älteren firmware-versionen qos, aber warum AVM das gestrichen hat weiß ich nicht.


> Ich wäre echt dankbar für Hardwarenamen (einfach damit ich weiß bei welchem Hersteller ich verlässliche Hardware die das tut was ich will bekommen kann)


Was ich dir nennen kann, habe ich oben genannt.
Was ich noch hätte, worauf du aber keine lust haben wirst, wäre eine gebrauchte 7270 und die dann mit einer älteren firmware bestücken. (da müßte ich aber erstmal suchen, welche man nehmen könnte da qos vorhanden sein muß) Das hätte gleich noch den vorteil, das die verfügbare bandbreite, notfalls auch per tuning, noch ein wenig steigen würde.


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, draytek oder ein gebrauchter rs232b. (link in post 9 korrigiert) Von asus-routern kenne ich das auch noch, das sie qos können. Allerdings hab ich bei denen noch keinen gesehen, der VDSL könnte. (kann der rs232b auch nur per externem modem)
> Die AVM-router hatten mal in den älteren firmware-versionen qos, aber warum AVM das gestrichen hat weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Was ich dir nennen kann, habe ich oben genannt.
> Was ich noch hätte, worauf du aber keine lust haben wirst, wäre eine gebrauchte 7270 und die dann mit einer älteren firmware bestücken. (da müßte ich aber erstmal suchen, welche man nehmen könnte da qos vorhanden sein muß) Das hätte gleich noch den vorteil, das die verfügbare bandbreite, notfalls auch per tuning, noch ein wenig steigen würde.





Ich danke dir echt für deine Bemühungen aber ist mein Wunsch denn soo außergewöhnlich ?

Am liebsten wäre mir Kiste kaufen und fertig.

Gebrauchte Hardware is immer so eine Sache. Es ist wahrhaft zum Mäuse melden. 

Die Industrie macht sich TCP IP realzeitfähig und der Consumer darf sich nichtmal Vorfahrt vor seinem TV geben ...




Internetzugang fÃ¼r wichtige NetzwerkgerÃ¤te und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland




> *Priorisierte Anwendungen*
> Für Netzwerkgeräte  und -anwendungen in der Kategorie "Priorisierte Anwendungen" stellt die  FRITZ!Box 90% der Upload-Bandbreite zur Verfügung, sofern keine  Echtzeitanwendungen die Internetverbindung nutzen. Geräte und  Anwendungen, die nicht priorisiert sind, erhalten somit auch dann 10%  der Upload-Bandbreite, wenn priorisierte Anwendung mit voller Last  übertragen.
> Nutzen mehrere priorisierte Anwendungen die  Internetverbindung, wird die Bandbreite gleichmäßig verteilt. Die  Kategorie "Priorisierte Anwendungen" eignet sich für Anwendungen, die  eine schnelle Reaktionszeit erfordern (z.B. VPN- und  Terminal-Anwendungen, Online-Spiele).



Wenn der wirklich den Upload so einschränkt müsste das doch wirken oder ? Die Frage ist ob mein TV dann noch vernünftig streamen kann.  Denn Download braucht ja auch Upload.


Könnte das mal jemand testen der ne 7390 oder 7490 hat ? Wäre wirklich toll.

Ich habe halt an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen dass der Ping dann trotzdem auf 80 -90 steigt.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Was ist denn so schlimm an gebrauchter Hardware?


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm an gebrauchter Hardware?



alte Kondensatoren, keine Garantie, schleppender Versand, fraglicher Zustand.  unzeitgemäße Performance, unnötiger Stromverbrauch ...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;amp;amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Ne 7362 SL tuts da auch, kann auch Vdsl. Gibts eigentlich nur gebraucht, allerdings neuste Technik (gleiche Plattform wie die 7490) und 5 Jahre Garantie von AVM. 

Priorisierung funktioniert ganz gut, allerdings wird da nur die Bandbreite limitiert. Wenn da genug Luft ist, sollte es auch aktuell keine Probleme geben. Allerdings hast du derzeit wahrscheinlich nur 1-2mbit Upload, mit VDSL wären das 5.

Hängt der TV und der PC mit dem du zocken willst im WLAN? Dann liegt dein Problem evtl da.



Dass deine Leitung langsamer wird ist übrigens keine Gängelung sondern technisch bedingt..


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;amp;amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Wlan ^^ pfui ^^.  Nicht mal mehr der TV hängt im WLAN.

Mein Ping von speedtest.net und unserem TS Server ist 15 +- 0.8

Startet ein HD Stream und ich befinde mich in CS GO wird eine 999 daraus und ich springe über die gesamte Map. Läuft das Video dann einigermaßen ruckel ich mit 130 -160 durch die gegend.

WLAN nutzen nur die Smartphones

Ich werde dann am Montag die 25 MBit buchen (da ich den 504V sowieso schriftlich kündigen muss warte ich einfach und teste es erstmal mit diesem Router) und greife dann zur Fritzbox.

Meine Angst mit der 7490 gegen niedrigere war nur: 

Selbst die 7362 kostet ja Geld und ich möchte ungern für vielleicht 50 -90 € weniger mit einem schlechteren Modem/ zu langsamen Prozessor/ Gigabit schnittstellen die bei Last dann doch nur noch 100Mbit bringen etc abgespeist werden.

Leider ist es als Endkunde relativ schwer rauszubekommen was hinter der Plastikschale ist zumindest vor kauf. 

=> Wenn AVM die nicht bei den wesentlichen Sachen beschneidet nehme ich gerne eine günstigere Variante.  Auf USB3 usw. kann ich gerne verzichten hab nen Synology NAS.

Der harte Kern  Switch, Router und Modem sollten so gut es geht sein. + möglich Zukunftssicher sollte sie sein (nicht jedoch zu einem unverhältnissmäßigen Preis)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Mal den Upload gemessen? Da dürfte dein Problem liegen. 

Die 7362 SL hat den gleichen Kern wie die 7490. Usb 3 ist reines Marketing, erreicht faktisch gerade so usb 2 Speed. 
Die 7362 kann allerdings kein 5 GHz LAN und hat nur 2 GBit Ports, die anderen beiden sind 100MBit. Ausserdem kann man nur 1 analoges Telefon anschließen und sie hat keinen S0. Kommt halt drauf an was alles angeschlossen werden muss. Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme an einem Vdsl100 Anschluss, also da mach dir keine Sorgen. Kostet halt nur 1/4 der 7490. Und die Routermiete entfällt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> alte Kondensatoren,


Gerade alte buisnessrouter sind aber für die ewigkeit gebaut. 


> unzeitgemäße Performance,


knapp 200 mbit reichen auch heute noch.


> unnötiger Stromverbrauch ...


4W ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel.
Was mir aber gerade noch zu den fritzboxen einfällt... ich benutze das ding doch nur als vorschalt-modem.  Kein wunder das mir nicht alles angezeigt wird. 
@K3n$!
Du hast doch eine fritzbox, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Kannst du mal unter internet schauen, ob es da irgendetwas zum priorisieren gibt? (und ggf. eien screenshot davon posten?)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Unter "Filter".


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Hmpf... ich seh schon, wenn ich mal wieder eine fritzbox im router-betrieb zwischen die finger bekomme, muß ich das menü mal wieder genauer durchforsten.


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;amp;amp;amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Mal den Upload gemessen? Da dürfte dein Problem liegen.
> 
> Die 7362 SL hat den gleichen Kern wie die 7490. Usb 3 ist reines Marketing, erreicht faktisch gerade so usb 2 Speed.
> Die 7362 kann allerdings kein 5 GHz LAN und hat nur 2 GBit Ports, die anderen beiden sind 100MBit. Ausserdem kann man nur 1 analoges Telefon anschließen und sie hat keinen S0. Kommt halt drauf an was alles angeschlossen werden muss. Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme an einem Vdsl100 Anschluss, also da mach dir keine Sorgen. Kostet halt nur 1/4 der 7490. Und die Routermiete entfällt.



Ist diese 7362 SL (1und1) irgendwie ohne Branding zu bekommen ? oder kann ich auch einfach ne 1 und 1 Box kaufen ?

Weil Studentenbude => 1 analoges Telefon komplett ausreichend.  Dann wirds wohl ne 7362 SL   (finde leider nur die FRITZ!Box 7360 | Technische Daten | AVM Deutschland)

                           DSL Downstream:
                                                                             14764 kBit/s                         

                                                                             DSL Upstream:

                                                                               1167 kBit/s                       



 Das sagt mein Speedport W504 V zum Speed.

klar is der Upstream nicht viel (aber das verhältnis zum Downstream ist einfach normal so bei ADSL)   eine 8Mbit /8Mbit Leitung würde mir persönlich völlig reichen aber sowas bekommt man ja nicht.



Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht den Industrie Hardware schlecht machen  ^^ das waren nur relativ allgemeine Einschätzungen von altem Zeug. Wie gesagt ich finde grade vernünftige Telekommunikationshardware wird gradezu totgeschwiegen. Im vergleich dazu mal PC Hardware => da wird sogar der letzte Unfug wie extremes OC publiziert. Mein Problem ist ehr dass ich weiß was diverse Standards alles können, nur sobald ich nach nem Gerät suche is die Auswahl auf einmal winzig.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;amp;amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Die gibts nur mit branding, die Funktionen sind allerdings null eingeschränkt. Ist halt schwarz und es steht 1+1 drauf. Der 504V kann allerdings kein Vdsl. 

Beim Umstieg auf IP kann es aber auch sein dass du derzeit noch 2 Jahre den 724V gratis dazu bekommst, ich mag nur keine Speedports.

Die 7360 ist schwächer. 

Der Upstream ist wahrscheinlich einfach schon vom HD Stream zu 70% ausgelastet, da bleibt nicht viel fürs zocken über. Du könntest wohl auch auf nen ip Anschluss wechseln, da bekämst du etwa 2mbit Upload, aber gerade in deinem Fall macht Vdsl definitiv Sinn.


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;amp;amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Die gibts nur mit branding, die Funktionen sind allerdings null eingeschränkt. Ist halt schwarz und es steht 1+1 drauf. Der 504V kann allerdings kein Vdsl.
> 
> Beim Umstieg auf IP kann es aber auch sein dass du derzeit noch 2 Jahre den 724V gratis dazu bekommst, ich mag nur keine Speedports.
> 
> ...




Jup (die Störstelle meinte gestern 504V letzte Firmware könnte das). Mir aber auch egal 1 und 1 teil grad bestellt, 25 Mbit kommen am Montag. Dann sehn wir weiter.

Mein im Haus Nachbar(25 Mbit VDSL 2 stockwerke über mir) hat einen 15er Ping zu speedtest.net und ich einen 9er. mit 15er Ping kann ich leben. 

Speedport kostet 5 € pro monat (kostenlos war einmal). => nehm ich mir lieber die Fritzbox


EDIT: Grade gekauft: 

FritzBox 7362 SL: Amazon.de: Elektronik

hoffe das ist ok


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

IP Anschlüsse kann er, Vdsl nicht. 

Gute Wahl, hab meinen vor n paar Monaten für 60€ geschossen, seitdem sind die Preise eher etwas gestiegen. 90€ ist etwas teuer, bei ebay gehen die so bis 70€ weg. 

Wenn du im Kundencenter umstellst auf Magenta M z. B. kann es schon sein dass man dir den Speedport anbietet. Beim Umstieg von C&S Speed auf Magenta L gab's hier 50€ und eben 120€ Gutschrift für den Speedport, wenn man ihn wollte. Kann aber auch zeitlich begrenzt gewesen sein weil die Tarife neu waren.


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&amp;gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> IP Anschlüsse kann er, Vdsl nicht.
> 
> Gute Wahl, hab meinen vor n paar Monaten für 60 ...



hoffe das bezog sich auf 504V


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Ja, der rote Teil schon.^^


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ja, der rote Teil schon.^^


Danke ^^ Diese 1 und 1 Router sind ja kein Diebesgut oder sowas ?  Weil zB. ein normaler Verkäufer wie Amazon direkt hat die nicht.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @K3n$!
> Du hast doch eine fritzbox, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Kannst du mal unter internet schauen, ob es da irgendetwas zum priorisieren gibt? (und ggf. eien screenshot davon posten?)




So sieht das Menü aus, wenn man auf "Neue Regel" klickt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist bei allen drei Kategorien (Echtzeitanwendungen, Priorisierte Anwendungen, Hintergrundanwendungen) gleich.


Edit: 

@TE: Die 7362 gibt es nur für 1&1 Kunden. Im normalen Handel gibt es nur die 7360 zu kaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> So sieht das Menü aus, wenn man auf "Neue Regel" klickt:


Oha... Aber das "alles außer surfen und mailen" ganz unten in der liste find ich ja mal lustig. 



> @TE: Die 7362 gibt es nur für 1&1 Kunden. Im normalen Handel gibt es nur die 7360 zu kaufen.


Es finden aber auch immer wieder geräte in den handel. (siehe amazon-link des TE) Keine ahnung wie das geht...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Naja, jemand mit nem Draytek oder sonstwas geht zu 1und1, der nimmt natürlich die 7362 und verkauft sie. Oder bei VVL. Oder man will dann doch ne 7490 etc.. 

Das Ding gibts fast geschenkt, wer das nicht nimmt und verkauft verschenkt knapp 50€, untypisch für 1+1 Kunden.^^


----------



## Kuschluk (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Hallo, heute kam meine neue 7362 SL  und nein der Telekom Anschluss ging nicht in Flammen auf bei diesem 1 und 1 Router.

Durchgestiegen bin ich recht schnell und meine Priorisierung schaut wie folgt aus:

Mein PC Alles vorrang.

Samsung TV alles Hintergrundanwendung


Interessant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. In dieser Statistik wird trotzdem der gesamte Traffic als Echtzeittraffik gezeigt. Warum ?

2. Mein Ping ingame mit TS 3 ging beim start des Films (HD) auf Ertragbare 67 ms hoch und blieb vorallem gleichmäßig. Mit dem Speedport 504 V war es unspielbar hakelig. Ping > 100.

Hatte der Film gepuffert blieb der Ping unter 50 also absolut Spielbar ~ 30. 


Ich habe zwar ohne TV einen 5 -20er Ping aber die glückliche Freundin ist es allemal wert XD


Der Anschluss ist wie man sieht noch nicht auf 25 Mbit umgestellt (das folgt innerhalb der nächsten Woche).


3. Warum leidet der Ping so extrem obwohl der maximale UP und Downstream nie angekratzt werden ? // war am Speedport ja sicher nicht anders, nur konnte ich es da nicht messen.

Danke euch für diese Kostengünstige Lösung ^^


Durch das VDSL 25 Mbit erwarte ich einen Pinganstieg von ca 5 - 10 ms, das ergaben Tests mit dem Nachbar (wohnt direkt über mir im gleichen Haus)


Falls es jemandem etwas sagt:

*Ausgehandelte Verbindungseigenschaften*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:

Bin unsicher ob es etwas bringt. Ping test und CS sagen teilweise auch 80er bis 91er ping was inakzeptabel ist


Ping Test der 1 und 1 Seite zeigt klares Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ping ist für die Katz: 

Und Priorisierung kommt anscheind nicht an siehe Grafik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weder ist der Speedtest (priorisiert hervorgehoben) noch ist der Downstream des TV im Hintergrund


----------



## K3n$! (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Von deinen 14491kBit/s, mit denen die Fritzbox synchronisiert, hast du effektiv (abzüglich Protokoll-Overhead) noch 12406kBit/s. 
Wenn ich mir nun den oberen Screenshot anschaue, ist die Auslastung dort ca. bei 11000kBit/s.
Ich denke mal, dass dadurch der Ping dann nach oben geht. 

Man müsste jetzt halt schauen, wie du deine Datenpakete priorisiert bekommst.

Den Ping ermittelt man meiner Meinung nach am besten mit der Konsole (cmd > ping heise.de)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> 1. In dieser Statistik wird trotzdem der gesamte Traffic als Echtzeittraffik gezeigt. Warum ?


Das wird wohl so vom tv kommen.
Hast du mal versucht den in der priorität auf "normal" zu setzen? (in der fritzbox)


----------



## Kuschluk (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wird wohl so vom tv kommen.
> Hast du mal versucht den in der priorität auf "normal" zu setzen? (in der fritzbox)



müsste ich ihn mit dem nachfolgenden nicht  zu ner hintergrundanwendung deklassifizieren können ?

leider führt die BOX explizit das RTP nicht auf wenn man eine Anwendung erstellt.


Habe jetzt manuell Anwendungen erstellt: 

alle Protokolle RTP(fehlt in der Auswahl) alle Ports, alle Bereiche  => Für PC Echtzeit gemacht (funktioniert)

für TV als Hintergrundanwendung gemacht (funktioniert bedingt, tv update => hintergrundanwendung; TV laufender Stream => immernoch echtzeit) => alles andere für die katz weils wieder so läuft auge um auge zahn um zahn in der Paketewelt



Ich verstehs nich: 


> Es dient dazu, Multimedia-Datenströme (Audio, Video, Text, etc.) über Netzwerke zu transportieren, d. h. die Daten zu kodieren, zu paketieren und zu versenden. RTP ist ein Paket-basiertes Protokoll und wird normalerweise über UDP betrieben. RTP kann sowohl für Unicast-Verbindungen als auch für Multicast-Kommunikation im Internet eingesetzt werden. Das RealTime Control Protocol (RTCP) arbeitet mit RTP zusammen und dient der Aushandlung und Einhaltung von Quality-of-Service-Parametern (QoS).
> 
> Es findet Anwendung in vielen Bereichen, u. a. wird es bei den IP-Telefonie-Standards H.323 und SIP dazu verwendet, die Audio- und Videoströme des Gespräches zu übertragen.
> Die Funktion von RTP besteht hauptsächlich in der Übertragung echtzeitsensitiver Datenströme, während das Real-Time Streaming Protocol (RTSP) der Steuerung und Kontrolle der Datenübertragung dient.


normalerweise sollte ich das lange gebremst haben  -.- weil ich die UDP Ports dieses Gerätes als Hintergrundanwendung definiert habe.



Lösungsversuch / Erklärungsversuch des hohen Pings obwohl an der Leitung noch "Luft" ist ? 

mittlere Verzögerung in LANs steigt exponenntiell zur  Netzlast in % ?  (Wessendorf)

=> dürfte nur auf die DSL verbindung nicht gelten weil das ja eine Punkt(Fritzbox) zu Punkt(Infineon ....)  Verbindung ist oder ?

Und auf der anderen Seite dürfte die Auslastung  noch keine Nennenswerten anstieg bringen (1Gbit Lan Ports).
Oder ist der Router zu langsam um das zu schnell zu vermitteln (glaube ich auch nicht schließlich schafft er die 100Mbit).

=> Es muss eigentlich daran liegen, dass die DSL Leitung zumindest Zeitweise "voll" ist.


----------



## Kuschluk (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video =&gt; Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Warum Priorisierung vermutlich  nicht die Lösung sein kann:

Fritzbox Priorisierung funktioniert nicht richtig. - ComputerBase Forum


Aber warum färbt die Box nicht wenigstens die jeweiligen Datenströme so ein wie sie Priorisiert sind ? 

=> hab zB. mal meinen PC als Hindergrundanwendung gesetzt (mit allem).  => er scheffelt trotzdem einen großteil als Echtzeitdaten (Speedtest von AVM, Download bei Steam)

Das verwundert mich einfach nur.

Würde es damit funktionieren ? 

JetStream 8-Port-Gigabit-L2-Managed-Switch mit 2 SFP-Slots TL-SG3210 - Willkommen bei TP-LINK

oder ist das mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ?  => Ich würde halt die Bandbreite des TV auf  ca. 50% der Downloadrate beschränken .

Bin mich grade am schlau machen und denke ich werd das Gerät kaufen. Fehlentscheidung war die Fitzbox auf keinen Fall (Sie kostet mich etwas weniger als die Miete in 2 Jahren fürn Speedport). Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht auf nen Draytek oder so ausweichen. Son schönen managed Switch kann ich auch am nächsten Router noch nutzen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe (dürft gerne noch weiterhelfen). Traurig, dass man so rumfisseln muss um ein Alltagsproblem zu lösen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Ich würde das mit dem Switch erstmal nicht machen. Warte bis du Vdsl hast, das könnte dein Problem durchaus lösen. 

Bzgl. Priorisierung kann ich dir leider mit wenig Erfahrungswerten dienen, Engpässe hatte ich in der Hinsicht schon lange nichtmehr.


----------



## seekerm (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

@TE:Zunächsteinmal kannst du mit dem TP-Link keine Bandbreite auf x% des Ports als solches setzen, sondern lediglich auf vorgegebene Werte. Am Ping muss es nicht zwangsläufig was ändern.
Pingmessungen wie schon vom Vorredner erwähnt am besten über Konsole ausführen, alles andere sind zusätzlich Unsicherheitsfaktoren (Browserperformance, Auslastung des Pingziels, Engpässe auf dem Weg usw. ).
Zusätzlich sollte man sich ein Ziel wählen, dass Auslastung durch zum Beispiel Loadbalancing (o.ä.) und verschiedene Standorte verteilt.
Die Priorisierung der FB funktioniert durchaus, wenn man richtigen Protokolle/Ports kennt, was man spätestens mit Anwendungen, wie Wireshark, ganz genau herausfinden kann (was Spiele anbelangt).
Zudem sollte man es nicht übertreiben, bei der Fritzbox handelt es sich um Endkundenprodukt, sodass Priorisierung nur rudimentär gelöst ist.
Anstieg des Pings ist bei Auslastung der Leitung mit sequentieller Abarbeitung zu erklären und das nichtmal unbedingt auf der Seite des Kunden (CPE) sondern auch auf der Gegenstelle.


----------



## Kuschluk (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Joa ... hab mir jetzt ein Layer 4 Routerboard geholt (Der Switch war ja Portbasiert Layer 2):

RouterBoard.com : RB750GL

Mein Plan:

Fritzbox Port 1 Mein PC (in Fritzbox, meinen PC für den Upload Priorisieren (wobei ich bei 25 Mbit da keine Probleme sehe, aktuell nutze ich effektiv 0,5 Mbit upstream bei TV HD, TS 3 und CS GO)

der Downstream bekommt wohl diese Peaks ab. 



Fritzbox 

Port 1 (Mein PC upload Priorisiert)  und Port 2 geht ann das Routerboard (layer 4).
Am Routerboard werde ich den Uplink auf 16 Mbit begrenzen (gesehen auf die 24 Mbit leitung, aktuell wohl ehr 10 Mbit) Sonst kommen dann der PC (Freundin) und mein TV dran.

Ich weiß es ist ne Bastellösung aber so sollte ich doch keine solchen Peaks mehr bekommen.
Die Fritzbox kümmert sich dann um den Upstream, und das Routerboard begrenzt den Downstream.
Sollte das nicht reichen kann man am Routerboard weitreichende andere Konfigurationen nutzen die bis zum Routerboard echtem QoS entsprechen.

=> Ich denke mit 60€ incl. Porto und 5W maximal Verbrauch ist das Routerboard eine Sinnvolle Anschaffung und Universell einsetzbar.

Ich scheue mich etwas auf Draytek etc umzusteigen (Preis, unfinaler Zustand meiner Bleibe ^^  und Hardware)


----------



## Kuschluk (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*



seekerm schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> .... über Konsole ausführen, ....
> 
> Die Priorisierung der FB funktioniert durchaus, wenn man richtigen Protokolle/Ports kennt, ...



1. Ping war und ist einfach mist, denke ich kanns ruhig mit dem spiel testen weil es ja auch dort gut sein soll am ende. (habs natürlich mehrmals via browser und CS GO getestet)

2. Die Priorisierung der Firtzbox kann so wie ich das nach meinen Tests sehe: keine RTP Pakete "degradieren" 

Was der TV als Echtzeitdaten schickt (sollte normal über UDP laufen) sollte ich doch mit einer eigenen Anwendung, (alle Ports UDP, TCP, .... ; gesamter Bereich) abgedeckt haben.

App aktualisierungen waren dannach auch als Hintergrunddaten im Fritzboxgraphen zu sehn. Aber der Stream an sich war immernoch Echtzeitdaten.

=> Es würde also nichts nützen weil Echtzeitdaten auf Echtzeitdaten träfen (die Priorisierung macht ja nix als meine PC Daten wie Echtzeitdaten zu behandeln) und schon "klumpt" es schon wieder.

Wie gesagt da mein Upstream aber eh nicht voll war denke ich ehr es lag am Downstream. (da ging sogar der Fritzboxgraph ab und an auf max  mit spitzen)

Was fehlt ist eindeutig eine Bandbreiteneinschränkung für eingehende Daten Richtung TV.


PS: Endkundenprodukt hin oder her => warum kann Routerboard das ? Is ja so gesehn das billigste vom billigen


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zocken und Amazon Instant Video => Ping welche Möglichkeiten ?*

Perfekt ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Problem Gelöst.

An der 16 Mbit Leitung einen Ping von 15 in CS Go während ein TV Stream HD läuft.


Kostenpunkt: 60€
Stromverbrauch mit meiner Config:  3,7 Watt

5 Port Gigabitswitch inklusive.

Produkt: 
*MikroTik  RouterBOARD 750GL (RB750GL, RB/750GL) Level 4 400 MHz kleiner Router in  einem weißen Kunststoffgehäuse,5x Gigabit-Ethernet-Port, RouterOS v5  Level4 license, 5 Ethernet LEDs, PoE*


gibts auch mit Wlan (ist bei mir aber nicht nötig). 

Man kann Portweise Up / Downstream Limitieren:

schnelles Setup:  TV Port auf 512K Up und 5Mbit (10Mbit) down Limitiert  => Ping 15 (25) konstant. Fritzbox bekommt keine Lastspitzen mehr ab. Stream läuft flüssig.

An der 25 Mbit Leitung wirds erst richtig chillig.


Meine interne Kommunikation limitiere ich nicht weil ich mit meinem PC auch noch am limitierten Routerboard hänge (2. LAN Port) Port 2,3,4,5 haben untereinander Gigabit LAN, Uplink zur Fritzbox ist Limitiert.



FAZIT: Es geht doch... warum macht man da son geschiss ? Ist vermutlich wieder rein Softwarelimitiert warum die Fritzbox das nich kann. => für insgesamt 190€ habe ich nun endlich die maximale Kontrolle und konstanten Spieleping.

120€  hätte mich der Speedport in 2 Jahren auch an miete gekostet => Die Fritzbox ist für mich kein Fehlkauf und sie hat auf jeden Fall auch ihre Vorzüge.

Schade dass man Ihr ein 60€ Teilchen zur Seite stellen muss.


PS: Das Mikrotik teil ist vom Konfigurationsumfang echt extrem => werde auf jeden Fall die nächsten Wochen noch was zum Spielen haben.

Vlans, NAT, etc es lässt für mich keine Wünsche offen und ist ehr der OVERKILL


PS: Meine Lösung schützt nicht vor Traffic aus dem  WLAN  ist bei uns aber auch nicht nötig.  Im Zweifelsfall AP hinter das  Routerboard 750Gl  schalten oder ein Routerboard mit Wlan kaufen (teuerer).


----------

